# Canadian Work Holiday Visa



## chrisb4 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm after some information on the Canadian Work Holiday Visa. I did something similar in Australia, with a visa which allowed me to work and travel to 12 months, and I hear Canada do a similar scheme?

Please forgive my ignorance, but I'm after basic information right now e.g. is there such a scheme, what is it called, is there an official website etc?

Thank you for your help

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It's also closed until further notice for UK citizens (quota reached).


----------



## chrisb4 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help (and sorry for the late reply!). I've read, and just one more question I can't find the answers to. Once you have completed the process and been granted a work permit visa, how long do you have to enter Canada and 'activate' it?

Thank you!

C


----------



## Australian Elle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi regarding the visa for UK expats i know that it now opens in April 2014 for the UK intake. Depending on what visa you will be applying for depends on the time you can take to action your acceptance. I know for a working holiday you can take up to a year to enter Canada. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Australian Elle said:


> Hi regarding the visa for UK expats i know that it now opens in April 2014 for the UK intake. Depending on what visa you will be applying for depends on the time you can take to action your acceptance. I know for a working holiday you can take up to a year to enter Canada.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Actually it opened in Dec 2013 for UK applications with the last round for 2014 on Jan 21, 2014. Two rounds already opened and closed.

Once received you have a year to activate it.


----------

